# Please pray for my familiy



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

My stepfather passed away early this morning after a tough battle of diabetes and losing both legs a few months ago. He had been on dialysis for about 3 years and has had a very rough time these past few years. He was a retired Police chief who served this community for many years. Our family was at his bed side and held his hands while we watched him take his last breath this morning. Every single breath yesterday he fought for tough and nail. Everything today seems like a dream. This is a man who raised me as his own blood and tried to raise me right. I fought him every step of the way and the past few years things havent been good between us. So many regrets today. 
He was a hard man and was very opinionated and often was difficult to be around but he stood his ground and feared nothing. Being pretty much confined to a wheel chair over the past year broke him down, losing both legs to diabetes absolutely crushed his will to go on.
Pops, i know you cant see this but I love you. Thank you for raising me and loving me and providing for me. Enjoy heaven and your new legs. Rejoice in the majesty of the Lord today. The same power that resurrected Jesus has given you new life. Dance in the streets of glory and give praise to our Almighty Savior! We will miss you Pops.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Deepest condolences on your loss. It is difficult to lose loved ones.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. You and your family is definitely in my prayers.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sincere condolences to you and your family from our family! &#128591;&#127998;&#128591;&#127998;&#128591;&#127998;


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2019)

So sorry. Bless you and your family.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Prayers up @kstall


----------

